# Mercy Mission



## Geo (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey guys, we have a member that is in a tight spot. He had a run of bad luck last year and basically lost everything. He has toughed it out in silence but has come to a point where some help is seriously needed. He has found an apartment that he can afford but is short on the first and last months rent and deposit. It is just a couple hundred dollars and to some, that's pocket change but to someone who has been living in a tent for months, it's a warm dry bed, a place to cook and prepare meals, a place to bath and keep clean. If you can help, send me a PM and I will put you in contact with said member. Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 3, 2016)

A tragedy falls really short of the description of what life's been the past six months. I almost gave up completely as everything fell apart. I stood on a bridge for 2 days over i25. Looking deep inside myself coming to grasps that I was okay with not seeing tomorrow. It's funny how you can make someone your entire world, and they can throw you away in minutes. I have no one else. Everything Geo stated is true, except for the tent. I actually had dug a pit and put wood over the top to stay hidden in the forest. Sleeping in negative temps and staring at the stars, only brings tears to the eyes that freeze on your face. I've had many, and it's been Hell on Earth.
Thank you
Andrew


----------



## butcher (Apr 3, 2016)

Andrew,
Hang in there buddy, life will surely bring us bad times, and surviving them just makes us stronger, we are never given more than we can bear at once, although at time it seems so, even on those darkest nights that seem they will never end, and there is no way out. Do not give up. that sun will shine warm tomorrow.

I recently lost my job, so I will not be able to help out much, but I can spare a couple of bucks, I will contact Geo.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you butcher for your kind words. My kids have been what has kept me going everything. Its been a long fight. They call me crying a lot saying please come get us. It tares me up inside every time. The things she had done hurt everyone, and still continues to inflict pain on me and them. I haven't given up  
Thank you
Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Today is a very big day for me. I filed for a wellness check last week. They didnt like what they saw and im getting all my kids since i have a permanent residence now. I really could use all the help i can get as soon as possible. As we have absolutely nothing. Also to show they will be taken care of. Trying my hardest. 
Thank you and take care 
Andrew


----------



## nickvc (Apr 4, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> Today is a very big day for me. I filed for a wellness check last week. They didnt like what they saw and im getting all my kids since i have a permanent residence now. I really could use all the help i can get as soon as possible. As we have absolutely nothing. Also to show they will be taken care of. Trying my hardest.
> Thank you and take care
> Andrew




Andrew there's an old saying that covers your situation very well.
You can't change the past...

The future is in your hands.

What you do with it is your choice.

I hope it all pans out for you and yours.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you guys, I'm praying for a real miracle to pull through tonight. We really need it or it could be a really bad night.
Thank you
Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 5, 2016)

If anyone that wanted to help please contact me via pm. I can still get it via wifi but the number Geo had is now shut off.
Thank you 
Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 7, 2016)

My phone is back on. It's been a bad 3 days


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 7, 2016)

Andrew, I hope things continue to improve for you. I've seen some tough times myself, and couldn't see the top of the hole I had to try to dig myself out of, but I always made it out. I still want to come up there and dig some of those crystals with you!

Dave


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 7, 2016)

Nothing like a meltdown. I really appreciate the help from everyone. I met with the landlord today. If I do not have all the money for her in the morning I lose out and it goes to the next person. I have fought very hard to get here but if I don't have enough. I simply don't. When I mean hard. I mean while I was in the forest my wife of 13 years was having fun with someone else. She tried to have me killed because she couldn't look at me after the things she did. She took everything because low and behold this is a woman's state. I broke my foot in 3 places and still managed to walk to work 5 miles to and from work. In the dead of winter with snow. My kids got threatened by one of her boyfriends claiming they were Mexican mafia. Telling them he could make them and me disappear in a day. The cops wouldn't do anything about it. Saying if they feel threatened to call 911. If a kid feels that way they should be able to go to their parents. I put the guys head through a tv because he told me the same thing he said to the kids. I went to jail for 2 days because I was protecting my kids. Ive never been to jail. Never even had a speeding ticket. I slept in a hole for the past months. My oldest daughter with all that know her story. I've been robbed. I got a gun pulled on me twice. I slept standing up. Yea I cry everyday
Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 7, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Andrew, I hope things continue to improve for you. I've seen some tough times myself, and couldn't see the top of the hole I had to try to dig myself out of, but I always made it out. I still want to come up there and dig some of those crystals with you!
> 
> Dave



That would be fun sir!  8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 7, 2016)

Andrew, I'm sorry you're going through such a tough time. At the risk of seeming hard hearted, I come to this forum to talk about precious metals, and as a moderator it is my responsibility to keep the forum geared toward that subject. While the moderators have recently asked members not to post links to crowdfunding sites, we've allowed this thread to remain because we understand you're going through a very difficult time. Since the members have the information they need if they're able to help you, I'll ask that we get back to the forum's purpose.

I'll look forward to joining you up in those beautiful mountains.

Dave


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 7, 2016)

I completely understand. Thank you guys


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 7, 2016)

Stunning scenery!

Dave


----------

